# Cooking for Groups....   FSIS Guideline ...  A good read....



## daveomak (May 18, 2017)

Cooking for Groups

A Volunteer’s Guide to Food Safety

https://www.fsis.usda.gov/shared/PDF/Cooking_for_Groups.pdf


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 18, 2017)

Some of the finished IT's are a bit of Overkill but when serving a group, it is best to go the extra mile...JJ


----------



## 3montes (May 18, 2017)

I always review this info before the start of cooking event season. I reheat pulled pork often in a roasting pan or my propane steam table. They both will get food hot enough fast enough so they definetly error on the side of caution which is a good thing.


----------

